
Show HN: SimpleMoney – A portfolio tracker for Indian investments - pranshum
https://www.simplemoney.in/
======
nautical
Sorry for sounding a bit rude , but the website design looks bad and somehow
do not look trustworthy ! ..

~~~
pranshum
Not rude at all, really appreciate the feedback! Do you have any specifics
about why it doesn't look trustworthy? What could I do to change it?

~~~
wingerlang
I have the same feeling, I'll list a few of them. Do not that I am not a
designer and I can usually find 1000 things wrong with anything but it is hard
to give real solutions to it all.

1\. The name "SimpleMoney" sounds quite generic.

2\. Lots of different fonts.

3\. The "simplemoney" section and the "sign in" sections are competing for
"first impression" looks (and they are misaligned). Make the login one smaller
maybe.

4\. The login buttons should be standard but looks self made, and their
contents looks misaligned and have dark text on dark background.

5\. The background color is kinda bland, and very similar to the next section.

These were all above the fold mind you. I'll do a few for when scrolling down
as well. Of various importance.

6\. The bevel on the iMac is not uniform.

7\. The contents in the iMac is real html, scrolls and the hovers on links are
the "text selection" pointer. It's just kind ugly.

8\. The two mobile devices are low res

9\. The contents in the mobile devices have some "Dyna..." due to narrow. Also
it scrolls.

10\. "SimpleMoney connects to your email to find your investments." \- Guess
this is copy, but I don't want it to scan my email to find whatever. Sounds
scary.

11\. Each section is very small, looks a bit odd.

12\. Again, the colors of each section looks bland and blends together too
much.

Anyway, hope you can take something from it. Maybe hire some designer to work
on it.

~~~
pranshum
This was really helpful - lots of stuff for me to work on. Thanks so much for
taking the time to write this out, really appreciate it!

